# Best Method for Download music legal and free?



## Questi (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello,

I'm not a fan of illegal portals, I would like to also have no answer.
However, we live in the time of "sharing" and "benefit".

I like listening times one or more songs. Mostly I listen to it on youtube also very often.
I had now finally found this YouTube MP3 Converter. Worked for me at first glance well and also had a song tested, had worked.

But now my awesome question, I can simply convert YouTube videos to MP3 with it? Is this the best way to get free music? And even legal?
Have in relation indeed already read, but am not still quite clear why this should be legal or illegal.

Please clarify for me ....!

Questi


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I use the program you name...occasionally. Mostly when I want the piece on my iPod (I don't stream via smart phone, or even own one).

I suspect the legality is dicey, since any ads accompanying the video on YouTube are skipped and not included in the downloaded files. And plays of the download don't register with YouTube, so no payments accrue to the copyright holder. So...mum's the word!

This post will self-destruct in 30 minutes.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Clipconverter also works well too. It's good for getting live performances that aren't available on CD.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I generally just use YouTube with an adblocker.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Definitely a bad thing to do. Youtube's T&Cs are quite clear



> C you agree not to access Content through any technology or means other than the video playback pages of the Website itself, the YouTube Player, or such other means as YouTube may explicitly designate for this purpose;
> 
> D you agree not to (or attempt to) circumvent, disable or otherwise interfere with any security related features of the Service or features that (i) prevent or restrict use or copying of Content or (ii) enforce limitations on use of the Service or the content accessible via the Service;
> 
> ...


Basically it's Youtube or nothing.

TC cannot condone *any *breach of copyright. So this thread is now closed.


----------

